# Blintzes



## CharlieD (Jan 2, 2013)

Made blintzes yesterday using my new Bialetty frying pan, loved it. Used almost No oil. 

Crapes:

2 cups milk
2 eggs
1t. spoon salt
1 cup all-purpose flour

Filling:

About 2 cups of farmer’s cheese
1 t. spoon salt
2 T. spoons sugar (could have added more)
2 eggs mix well





To make crapes: Mix everything well, make sure there are no lumps. 

I used 10 inch frying pan (my mother uses 8 inch pan, she likes to make them small), end up with 13 crapes. The first 2-3 were pretty thick, but then I got the hang of it and the last ones were pretty nice and thin. And that is what you really want.
Make sure the pan is very hot, poor batter into pan and swirl around so the batter spreads evenly around the pan. Fry lightly on both sides. 
Mix the filling put it in the middle of the crape, fold it like an envelope. Fry the side with end first, so it doesn’t unfold. It is better to put the filling on the side that is fried more.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jan 2, 2013)

Gosh they look so good Charlie. Is a blintz like a folded pancake?


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes, Queen, they are. It is a thin crape and then you can fold in anything you wnat, potato, meat, etc. 
BTW, it is good to see you, have not seen you for a while.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jan 2, 2013)

They look lovely Charlie I will keep hold of your recipe. 

Thanks, good to see you too !


----------



## chopper (Jan 2, 2013)

I've never made blitzes before, and I have never eaten them either.  They look really good.  Can you give other filling ideas too?  I know you said meat, potatoes or whatever, but I am wondering if you have more filling recipes.  would they be good with chocolate filling too?


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 2, 2013)

Oops, almost forgot 2 table spoons of oil also goes into crape.

Chopper, I am almost sure you have had some sort of crapes with filling, if yes, that means you had blintzes.  It's just they called different in different parts of the world.


----------



## chopper (Jan 2, 2013)

Ok, thanks Charlie.  I think I have had some chocolate blitzes then.  They looked like that, but I believe that the neighbor who made them called them something else.  They sure were good.  I will see what I can come up with.  Thanks again.


----------



## Cerise (Jan 2, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> Made blintzes yesterday using my new Bialetty frying pan, loved it. Used almost No oil.
> 
> Crapes:
> 
> ...


 
 Blintzes.  I haven't had a good blintz in ages.  My bad.  I got lazy & bought the potato, apple, cherry or blueberry-filled.  Saved your recipe to try.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 2, 2013)

Umm, cheese blintzes with strawberry preserves and sour cream.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 2, 2013)

CraigC said:


> Umm, cheese blintzes with strawberry preserves and sour cream.


 
  Yum.


----------

